# خطوات تصميم البلاطات خطوة بخطوه



## فوفيان توماس (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
من كتم علما الجمة الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة 
من هذا المبدأ اقول 

حقيقتا لقد خجلت من نفسي امام هذا الملتقى الرائع من تصفحي له والاستفادة منه ايما استفادة دون ان اساهم ولو بالقيل مما لدي لذلك فانني اقدم لاخوتي واخواتي الملف المرفق بعنوان 

خطوات تصميم البلاطات خطوة بخطوه 

وحيث نه قد اخذ مني جهدا كبيرا لكي اقدمه بابسط شكل فاتتمنى دعوة لي ولوالدي يرحمها الله من كل شخص وهذ فضلا منك لا امرنا عليكم 

ملاحظة بسيطة
لقد تعذر علي ادراج بعض الجداول الهامه دخل المرفق ولكنني اعتقد ان اي مهندس يستطيع ان يعود للكودات العالمية للبحث عن الجداول الخاصة ببعض القيم الهندسية 


من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله 
اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للمهندس احمد مصطفى كذلك للمهندس ابومصطفى لمساعتدي في تقديم هذا العمل بهذه الصور 

فان اخطات فمن نفسي و ان اصبت فمن الله 
والسلام عليكم 
اخوكم المهندس عايد العطوي
(فوفيان توماس )​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 فبراير 2009)

فوفيان توماس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> من كتم علما الجمة الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة
> من هذا المبدأ اقول​
> ...


 السلام عليكم
نرحب بك صديقا في هذا المنتدى ونشكر لك مشاركتك الاولى بخصوص طريقة تصميم البلاطات ولمساعدة الطلبه في مشاريع التخرج ولسهولة الرجوع لها اتمنى عليك ان تضع هذه المشاركة ضمن المواضيع الثابتة " هام لجميع طلاب مشاريع التخرج".
مع تمناتي لك بالتوفيق وفي انتظار مشاركات اخرى
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## حمزهههههه (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ويا رب يغفر لوالديك ويدخلهما فسيح جناته يا بشمهندس ونرجو منك المزيد 
وشكرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ياهندسة


----------



## المجاز (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لجهودك وننتظر المزيد في بقية انواع البلاطات من هوردي او فلات او غيرها


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 فبراير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك ورحم الله والديك وجعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك لفعل الخير


----------



## استشاري البناء (21 فبراير 2009)

*شكر خاص*

شكرا اخي استاذ فيفيان...وارجو ان تقبلني صديق سنين وليس صديق لحظات.....واهدي لك هذا البيت من شعري عرفانا بجميلك

يامجمع العلم قد دانت لك الهمم........................حارت قواف الشعر كيف الشكر؟ما العذر؟.
الا اذا قلت (فيفيان) حينئذ.............................اكون سميتها جمعا و اعتذر


----------



## فوفيان توماس (21 فبراير 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير اخوتي الاعزاء على مروركم الكريم وكلماتكم الجميلة والتي اعتبرها الدافع القوي لمواصلة تقديم ما يفيد الملتقى وجميع اعضائة واعدكم بالتواصل بكل مالدي من موضوعات في القريب العاجل انشاء الله 

واشكرك اخي استشاري بناء على كلماتك وان تخصني بشعرك شرف كبير لي ........

لا عدمنا تواصلكم ودمتم بخير 

والسلام

اخوكم المهندس عايد العطوي (فوقيان توماس )


----------



## rwmam (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي فوفيان ورحم الله والديك وادخلهما فسيح جناته
هل بامكانك ان تشرح لي لماذا لم يتم ضرب الحمل الميت والحي بمعامل الامان(1.4 و 1.7 ) خاصة واني اتعلم التصميم الانشائي 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الأوائل1971 (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بك و نفع بك أمة حبيبه محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم


----------



## فوفيان توماس (21 فبراير 2009)

الاخ rwmam
المعادلة التي ذكرتها تستخدم في حالة التصميم بطريقة الاحمال القصوى ultimate load وليست في حالة التصميم بطريقة اجهادات التشغيل working stress design method


----------



## فوفيان توماس (21 فبراير 2009)

شكراً لك اخي الاوائل 1971
وجزاك الله خير على دعوتك 

ولا عدمنا تواصلك الرائع


----------



## rwmam (21 فبراير 2009)

فوفيان توماس قال:


> الاخ rwmam
> المعادلة التي ذكرتها تستخدم في حالة التصميم بطريقة الاحمال القصوى ultimate load وليست في حالة التصميم بطريقة اجهادات التشغيل working stress design method


 
بارك الله فيك اخي فوفيان على الرد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن محارب (21 فبراير 2009)

انت قلت ان- العمود رقم 6 ...... K2 نوجدها عن طريق معلومية K1 وfc وfy كيف لم افهم وايضاقلت:
*- العمود رقم **6** و**7** .... بمعرفة قيمة **r** نذهب للجدول ونوجد قيمة **a** و **b** ايضا هنا لم افهم ممكن توضيح كيف اذا سمحت وشكرا .*


----------



## tete321 (21 فبراير 2009)

اللة يعطيك العافية اخوي ويرحم موتانا وموتا المسلمين


----------



## المهندس محمود محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا يا اخي الكريم ونسال الله ان يغفر لك ولوالديك ويرحمهما وجميع المسلميم والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات - وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فوفيان توماس (22 فبراير 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير*​*وكل الشكر لكم اخوتي على الرد حيال طلب الدعوة لوالداي واسال الله ان لا يحرمكم اجر هذا الدعاء *​*بالنسبة للاخ العزيز حسن محارب*​​*حول سوالك التالي*​​* انت قلت ان**- العمود** رقم 6** ...... K2 نوجدها عن طريق معلومية** K**1** و**fc** و**fy** كيف لم افهم وايضاقلت**:**
**- العمود رقم** 6 و**7 .... بمعرفة قيمة** r نذهب للجدول ونوجد قيمة* *a** و* *b** ايضا هنا لم افهم ممكن توضيح كيف اذا سمحت** وشكرا** .*​​*اخي الكريم*​​*لو رجعت الى الرسالة الرئيسة تلاحظ انني نوهت عن ذلك*​*بملاحظة بسيطة**
**لقد تعذر علي ادراج بعض الجداول الهامه داخل المرفق ولكنني اعتقد ان* *اي مهندس يستطيع ان يعود للكودات العالمية للبحث عن الجداول الخاصة ببعض القيم* *الهندسية*​​*وسوف اشرح لك الطريقة *​*K2**..................مثلاً *​​*تكون قيمة **K**1** و**fc** و**fy**,** معروفه لدينا فنذهب الى الجدول الخاص بايجاد قيمة* *K2**..*​*وهذا الجدول ليس موجود بالمرفق كما نوهت سابقا ولكن يوجد في الكودات العالمية الخاصة ببعض قيم الهندسية *​​​*وكذلك القول لسوالك في الفقرة الثانية عن ايجاد قيمة * *a** و* *b**  بمعلومية **r *​*فاني اذكر ان الجدول كان على ** الشكل التالي *​​​,,,,​,,,,​*1.30*​*1.20*​*1.10*​*1.0*​r​​*,,,,*
*,,,,*
*,,,,*​0.543​0.473​0.395​*a*​​*,,,,*
*,,,,*
*,,,,*​0.262​0.323​0.395​*b*​​ 

مثلا​لو كانت قيمة r = 1.20​​فمن الجدول تكون قيمة​a=0.543​b  =0.262​​​اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت لك اخي الحبيب الصورة​واذا كان هنالك أي استفسار انا في الخدمة​تقبل تحياتي ​اخوك المهندس عايد العطوي (فوفيان توماس)​


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 فبراير 2009)

تسلم على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## فوفيان توماس (22 فبراير 2009)

اخوي عاشق السهر .......الله يسلمك بعد قلبي 

وما نقوم به في الملتقى واجب علينا جميعا 
وما قدمته ماهو الى قطرة في بحر مقارنتا بمواضيع الاخوة بالمنتدى 
ولكن نسال الله القبول والتوفيق 

اخوك المهندس عايد العطوي (فوفيان توماس)​


----------



## فوفيان توماس (22 فبراير 2009)

الاخ حسن محارب 
اسف لظهور لجدول بهذة الصورة


----------



## رامي اورفة (22 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نرحب بك صديقا في هذا المنتدى ونشكر لك مشاركتك الاولى بخصوص طريقة تصميم البلاطات ولمساعدة الطلبه في مشاريع التخرج ولسهولة الرجوع لها اتمنى عليك ان تضع هذه المشاركة ضمن المواضيع الثابتة " هام لجميع طلاب مشاريع التخرج".
> مع تمناتي لك بالتوفيق وفي انتظار مشاركات اخرى
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


 مشكووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## فوفيان توماس (22 فبراير 2009)

الشكر لله وحدة عز وجل 

استفسار حيال الاقتباس

حقيقة لم افهم ماهو المطلوب مني ؟
هل المراد اعادة طرح المشاركة ضمن قسم المواضيع المثبته( هام لجميع طلاب مشاريع التخرج) ام ماذا ؟


----------



## eng abdallah (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rwmam (22 فبراير 2009)

فوفيان توماس قال:


> الاخ حسن محارب
> اسف لظهور لجدول بهذة الصورة


 
السلام عليكم 
هل لك ان ترفع لنا الجداول بصوره اوضح وشكرا مقدما


----------



## فوفيان توماس (22 فبراير 2009)

اعتذر لك اخي الكريم rwmam
لوكانت الجداول متوفرة لدي لما ترددت لحظة في رفعها 
اتمنى اذا كانت متوفرة لدى احد من المشرفين او المراقبين الاداريين او الاخوة الاعضاء 
ان يتكرم برفعها ليتمكن الاخوان من الاستفادة منها 

وشكرااً


----------



## rwmam (22 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي فوفيان على سرعة الرد وتحياتي


----------



## سيد طه محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على الملف و بأنتظار المزيد منك


----------



## eng.amani (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم 

هذه المعادلات تتبع اي كود ؟؟

لو سمحتم في الكود الاميريكي ماهي معادلات حساب سماكة السقف 
​


----------



## Abo Fares (22 فبراير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي فوفيان ورحم الله والديك وادخلهما فسيح جناته
> هل بامكانك ان تشرح لي لماذا لم يتم ضرب الحمل الميت والحي بمعامل الامان(1.4 و 1.7 ) خاصة واني اتعلم التصميم الانشائي
> مع الشكر والتقدير


 


فوفيان توماس قال:


> الاخ rwmam
> المعادلة التي ذكرتها تستخدم في حالة التصميم بطريقة الاحمال القصوى ultimate load وليست في حالة التصميم بطريقة اجهادات التشغيل working stress design method


 
وعليكم السلام، اهلاً م. rwmam

كما ذكر أخونا م. فوفيان جزاه الله خيراً، لتصميم العناصر الإنشائية، يتم الاعتماد على إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:
1- طريقة حدود الاستثمار
2- طريقة الحدود القصوى

الطريقة الأولى تفترض اعتماد الأحمال بقيمتها نفسها دون تصعيد، مع تخفيض الإجهادات في كل من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح..
أما الطريقة الثانية، تفترض اعتماد الأحمال المصعدة (المضروبة هنا بهذين المعاملين) واعتماد الأجهادات بقيمها الحقيقية دون تخفيض.. 

طبعاً جميع تلك الأمور هي للتصميم ضمن هامش أمان معين.. وهذا ما يحقق النظرية السائدة التي تقول:
في علاقات علم الهندسة: 1 + 1 = 3 

تقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## ابونمه (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي فيفيان


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير ورحم الله والديك


----------



## MOHANAD84 (23 فبراير 2009)

*شكر*

:56:طرح جميل جدا وموضوع مفيد وفي نفس الوقت مهم جداً وان شاء الله متكون هاي اخر مشاركة نحن ننتظر المزيد من مواضيع هامة اخرى جزاك الله خيراً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فوفيان توماس (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الجميلة 

واشكر استاذنا العزيز ابو الحلول على مداخلتة القيمة 

اخوكم م عايد العطوي (فوفيان توماس)


----------



## ماجد العراقي (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخ فوفيان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (23 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aljafry (23 فبراير 2009)

شكراااجزيلاااااااااااا يااخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس نادي سمير (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع جزاك اللة خيرا وتغمد والديك بالرحمة وادخلهم فسيح جناتة


----------



## eccnw (23 فبراير 2009)

جزيل الشكر سددت خطاك


----------



## الماء (23 فبراير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للمنهدس ونرجو المزيد انواع البلاطات والجسور والاعمده والشكر موصول لهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (24 فبراير 2009)

*جوزيت خيرا*

جوزيت خيرا كثيييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## فوفيان توماس (24 فبراير 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الجميلة 

واشكر كم على دعواتكم ولكم انشاء الله بمثلها*​
*واسف لتاخري بالرد

اخوكم م عايد العطوي (فوفيان توماس)​*​


----------



## johnsafi (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## johnsafi (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا


----------



## rwmam (24 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام، اهلاً م. Rwmam​
> كما ذكر أخونا م. فوفيان جزاه الله خيراً، لتصميم العناصر الإنشائية، يتم الاعتماد على إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:
> 1- طريقة حدود الاستثمار
> 2- طريقة الحدود القصوى​
> ...


السلام عليكم
وشكرا جزيلا للاستاذ ابو الحلول وللمهندس فوفيان على ردودكم الكريمه 
و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وياريت تعطى لنا تصميم البلاطات ال hollow block


----------



## صابر الغيلي (26 فبراير 2009)

ااااااااااااالف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (26 فبراير 2009)

اخي rwmam
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد 
عند التصميم بطريقة اجهاد التشغيل فانه يتم تخفيض كلامن fc للخرسانه وfy للحديد من اجل الامان بينما الاحمال لايتغير فيها شي بعد ذلك جائت طريقة المقاومه القصوى وهي المعمول بها الان وتدرس في معظم الجامعات 
في هذه الطريقه تبقى كلامن fc&fy ثابته ويتم تصعيد الاحمال الميته والحيه 
فا الحمل الحي يضرب 1.7نظرا لانه غير ثابت ولا يمكن تحديده فقد تصل الاحمال الحيه احيانا الى اكثر من 70% مما افترضته ففرضت هذه النسبه كحد اقصى لايمكن تجاوزه 
بينما الحمل الميت فإنه غالبا ما يكون ثابت فمن باب الاحتياط والامان تم تصعيده الى 40% من الحمل الموجود فعلا 
لكن تكون على فكره فإنه في الكودات الحديثه تم تخفيض المعاملات الى 1.6للحمل الحي و1.2للحمل الميت 
والله اعلم ............


----------



## هاني النقيرة (2 مارس 2009)

فوفيانwhat the meaning of


----------



## سيفيروس سبتيموس (2 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك 
الله يرحم والديك تحت الارض ويوم العرض ويرحمنا اجمعين


----------



## rwmam (2 مارس 2009)

ابراهيم الصبري قال:


> اخي rwmam
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
> عند التصميم بطريقة اجهاد التشغيل فانه يتم تخفيض كلامن fc للخرسانه وfy للحديد من اجل الامان بينما الاحمال لايتغير فيها شي بعد ذلك جائت طريقة المقاومه القصوى وهي المعمول بها الان وتدرس في معظم الجامعات
> في هذه الطريقه تبقى كلامن fc&fy ثابته ويتم تصعيد الاحمال الميته والحيه
> ...


 شكرا لك على التوضيح وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسوله (2 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررر يابشمهندس


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## المهندس طارق سالم (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي فوفيان على الرد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس طارق سالم (3 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــيرا*​


----------



## عوض على الماحى (12 مارس 2009)

الكرماء لا ينتظرون الشكر فهم يعطون بلا مقابل ولكنى اعتبرك من النبلاء وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا اخى ولك جزيل الشكر ونتمنى لكم الخير


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (14 مارس 2009)

مجهود رائع اخي الكريم لك مني اجمل تحية وبارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## SALAR2005 (14 مارس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## thecivil (14 مارس 2009)

اجو التوضيج ماهو الكود المستخدم في التصميم؟
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## جاري الهوامل (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
ولكن اخي العزيز هل هنالك اي اشتراطات في استخدام هذه الطريقه كتناسب فضائين متجاورين او نسبة الحمل الميت للحي ؟؟؟؟ ام انها تعمل في كل الظروف؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## en_maher (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله بك


----------



## م.عبد (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد انور سليمان (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## كوردستان (20 مارس 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل لك ورحم الله والديك وجعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك لفعل الخير*​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (25 مارس 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير للاخ المهندس عايد العطوي


----------



## باسم متولى (25 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (26 مارس 2009)

شكراً لك 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## b_nouri (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## فوفيان توماس (15 أبريل 2009)

*الاخ العزيز ابراهيم بن سرور *
*(كل الشكر والتقدير للاخ المهندس عايد العطوي)*

انت الوحيد الذي شكرني باسمي الاصلي ......كل التقدير والشكر لشخصكم الكريم ولا عدمنا تواصلكم 

والشكر موصول لكل من تفضل بالرد او الدعاء .فلكم كل الشكر والعرفان 

واسف لتاخري بالرد بسبب ضروف العمل 

اخوكم المهندس عايد العطوي 
(فوفيان توماس )

​


----------



## مرجان على (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اشكر المهندس فوفيان توماس فى تصميم البلاطات


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (26 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esmer (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الك اخ فيفيان لقد استفدنا كثيرا من هذا الموضوع القيم ونرجو المزيد و شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي المهندس عايد العطوي المحترم اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الملف المهم جدا لاني كما اقول دائما ان الملتقى يفتقر الى موضوع التصميم بكل تفاصيله وخاصه الخطوات ....... لذا اتمنى ان تتواصل معنا في هذا الموضوع ونكون شاكرين لك على تعاونك ولك مني كل التقدير.............


مع تحياتي


----------



## blueeyesprince (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتيير:13:


----------



## ASHRAF_ENG (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا مهندسنا الرائع

موضوع مميز


----------



## amjad sharba (16 فبراير 2010)

تسلم جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (16 فبراير 2010)

نتمنى لك التوفيق ....ونتمنى أن تعطينا شرحا مماثلا عن البلاطات الهوردي والفطرية والمعصبة.........


----------



## eccnw (16 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot keep advanced


----------



## محمد المصرى (17 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المشاركات الجميلة وجزاكم الله خيراً وأسأل الله لى ولك ولوالديك الرحمة والمغفرة والجنة بإذنه انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## karimco (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## saeed safer (28 فبراير 2010)

شششششششكرا


----------



## emadysof (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس عاطف


----------



## SAIF_JED (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على مجهوداتك وعلى مشاركات اخوانا المفيدة


----------



## عبدالمنصف (1 مارس 2010)

شكرااااا جداااا على المجهود


----------



## hassanaki (1 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## misho2797 (1 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## al araby 82 (1 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## qazz1977 (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب ولا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## abu_nazar (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## waleed5501 (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير والرحمة لوالديك ووالدي المسلمين أجمعين


----------



## aga63 (11 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر على المجهود الكبير. جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## الامير الجارح (11 مارس 2010)

تشكر اخوي على هذا المجهووود

وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## live3569 (11 مارس 2010)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا

*


----------



## qazz1977 (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## star gd (11 مارس 2010)

الله يرحم والديك والمؤمنين جميعا


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير
سعيدين بمشاركتك معنا
وزاد الله في علمك وزاد البركة فيما تعلمت وجزاك كل خير فيما نفعت


----------



## eng dody (12 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررا فوفيان جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (12 مارس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك ورحم الله والديك وجعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتكوووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## أحمد رزق غطاس (12 مارس 2010)

يا ريت يا با شا مهندس الا بتقراء الموضوع برنامج autocat 2008 ضروري


----------



## رجائيحسن (12 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمدعلاء (12 مارس 2010)

اشكرك بشده اخى فان موضوع جميل ومبسط وافادنى بشده


----------



## e_y.a.s (12 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*
ونتمنى المزيد فى كل العناصر الخرسانيه​


----------



## sico (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في اهلك وعلمك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع قيم جددددا


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## Barwary76 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_sweedy (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمدعاطف (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهوداتك العظيمه


----------



## pastawisy (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك وجعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك لفعل الخير


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا ويا رب يغفر لوالديك ويدخلهما فسيح جناته *​


----------



## ايمن صديق (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي جهد رائع حعله الله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## حسام طاهر توفيق (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس احمد فاروق (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك اللهم فيك


----------



## ox.6 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## الحسني الثاني (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود فعلا رائع يارب يحفضك ووالديك من كل مكروه


----------



## احمد نادي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (20 نوفمبر 2011)

​*شكرا جزيلا ويا رب يغفر لوالديك ويدخلهما فسيح جناته *


----------



## محمد الجفري (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## رقيه (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافيه عالشيت ونرجوا المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## الجيار 2020 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسه


----------



## ايهاب المليجى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## eng/ahmed gebaly (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى حميده (4 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## eng.m.ali.mosad (4 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير أخى الكريم .


----------



## noor67m (5 مارس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نرحب بك صديقا في هذا المنتدى ونشكر لك مشاركتك الاولى بخصوص طريقة تصميم البلاطات ولمساعدة الطلبه في مشاريع التخرج ولسهولة الرجوع لها اتمنى عليك ان تضع هذه المشاركة ضمن المواضيع الثابتة " هام لجميع طلاب مشاريع التخرج".
> مع تمناتي لك بالتوفيق وفي انتظار مشاركات اخرى
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي[
> ...


----------



## المصرى2012 (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## zanzibar (16 أبريل 2012)

Thanks


----------



## engineer1000 (16 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## محمود رشاد صديق (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات و الشرح و النقاش المفيدين


----------



## عاشق الساحل (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك ووالدينا ووالدين الملسمين


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

